# Kleiner Server zuhause? Viel alte Hardware.



## cryon1c (13. März 2016)

Mir ist da kostenlos was in die Hände gefallen, was relativ gut aussieht trotz des Alters.
Die Hardware funktioniert, ist aber so alt das sie sich nicht vernünftig verkaufen würde. 

Die Idee ist, das Teil als Datengrab und Homeserver zu betreiben.
Nur ist die Frage ob sich das lohnt oder ob man da was schnelleres einsetzen sollte.
Anwendungen: NAS/Datengrab&backup, TS3 server (32slot backup), Nginx mit RTMP Modul, einige andere Sachen wie Testumgebung für meine Webseite und was mir sonst einfällt.
Richtig Last erzeugen kann nur das RTMP modul wenn es eingesetzt wird (damit ist beim streamen "transcoding" möglich, also von 1080p 60FPS 4000kbps runter auf 720p 30FPS mit 2200kbps z.B.), alles andere dürfte da locker laufen.

Hardware:
Samsung ST500LM0 HN-M500MB 500er 2,5"er Platte mit 5400rpm. Neu, war halt übrig. Kommt noch genug rein.
XFX 4670 ATI, betagt, aber nach erneuerung der WLP und reinigung sogar halbwegs leise.
Das Board ist das interessanteste: M2N-SLI Deluxe | Motherboards | ASUS Global
2x 1GB DDR2 800 noname Riegel.
AMD Athlon II X4 620

Vorteile: ein gutes Board was eigentlich eins der besten damals war und selbst heute die Ausstattung nicht schlecht ist, gute Möglichkeiten zum OC bzw undervolten (das ist der Plan zwecks Strom sparen), AM3 möglich.
2x gigabit LAN (wünschte mein Board hätte das!)
Nachteile: Sata is bissle langsam, kein USB3.0 an Bord.

Gekühlt wird das mit nem Alpenföhn Brocken 2, was ich gerade so ins Gehäuse gekriegt habe, mit nem 120mm Lüfter, weil sonst der Deckel net zugeht  NoName Gehäuse, ist aber kühl und leise genug.

Die Frage ist halt, ob ich das Zeugs laufen lassen soll oder mir was anderes zulege, was natürlich Geld kostet. Die CPU dürfte sich mit maximal 80W betreiben lassen (95W TDP, undervolted), die GPU wird im idle sitzen daher egal. 
Ob ich darauf Linux oder Windows laufen lasse, ist noch net entschieden.
Was denkt ihr denn, wegschmeißen und durch ne einfache APU mit passendem Board und DDR3 ersetzen (kostet halt immer noch 200€+) oder behalten und nutzen, funktioniert ja^^


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (13. März 2016)

Wenn es für sich zufriedenstellend funktioniert, wieso was neues kaufen?


----------



## cryon1c (13. März 2016)

Naja die CPU-Leistung ist schon mager, sehr mager. Klatsche ich gute 20% OC (also um die 2,9Ghz) auf die CPU, erreiche ich respektable ~250 Punkte im Cinebench R15 (was durchaus sehenswert ist, das ist der Wert einiger mobiler dualcores mit SMT, die aktuell sind), was natürlich aber kein Vergleich zu meiner Hauptmachine ist, die liegt da bei guten 1300 Punkten. 

Meine Hauptsorge ist der RTMP encoder bei Nginx, ob die CPU genug Dampf dafür hat (deswegen auch der Cinebench). Muss ich testen.
Idealerweise würde ich dafür n Dual Socket Board + 2x Xeon mit mindestens 4 Kernen pro CPU einsetzen, das ist aber vom Preis her für eine reine Transcoding-Kiste fürs streamen einfach zu bekloppt. Mindestens 500€ in gebrauchte Teile schieben damit ich auf eine Plattform ein stark komprimiertes Video streamen kann und es halbwegs gut aussieht - neeeee, ists nicht wert. 
Nginx ist dazu da, einen RTMP server bereitzustellen und den Videofeed auf mehrere RTMP-Server (wie z.B. Twitch.TV, Youtube Gaming etc) weiterzuleiten, da die bekloppte Streamingsoftware das nicht von alleine kann


----------



## nonamez78 (13. März 2016)

Hast du mal gemessen, was das Ding im Idle verschluckt? Die AMDs waren da ja nicht sooooo die sparsamsten CPUs, aber auch die Intels aus der Zeit hatten bei mehreren Kernen noch gut Bedarf.
Den kurzzeitigen Verbrauch würde ich "fast" ausser Acht lassen, aber wenn die Hütte 50-60W konstant "für nichts" verbraucht, würde ich das Projekt als gescheitert ansehen. Mein 2013er Mac Mini hat im Idle (mit 2x 1TB SSD) einen Verbrauch von 10-12W, das laufende Synology NAS mit 4x4 TB WD Red verbraucht noch 37-42W zusätzlich. Zusammen also grob 55 Watt, die für die gebotene Leistung "in Ordnung" gehen, aber sicherlich auch gerne unterboten werden dürfen.

Die "nur" 55 Watt sind auch schon knapp 1,4 kWh am Tag und damit ca. 12,- € pro Monat und 144,- € pro Jahr.


----------



## cryon1c (13. März 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Hast du mal gemessen, was das Ding im Idle verschluckt? Die AMDs waren da ja nicht sooooo die sparsamsten CPUs, aber auch die Intels aus der Zeit hatten bei mehreren Kernen noch gut Bedarf.
> Den kurzzeitigen Verbrauch würde ich "fast" ausser Acht lassen, aber wenn die Hütte 50-60W konstant "für nichts" verbraucht, würde ich das Projekt als gescheitert ansehen. Mein 2013er Mac Mini hat im Idle (mit 2x 1TB SSD) einen Verbrauch von 10-12W, das laufende Synology NAS mit 4x4 TB WD Red verbraucht noch 37-42W zusätzlich. Zusammen also grob 55 Watt, die für die gebotene Leistung "in Ordnung" gehen, aber sicherlich auch gerne unterboten werden dürfen.
> 
> Die "nur" 55 Watt sind auch schon knapp 1,4 kWh am Tag und damit ca. 12,- € pro Monat und 144,- € pro Jahr.



Natürlich sind die Dinger net so sparsam. 
Es geht hier aber auch um den Preis der neuen Hardware. Natürlich wird sie schneller bei weniger Verbrauch 24/7. Aber ob das ganze wirklich Sinn macht, so viel Kohle in einen zweiten PC reinzupumpen?
Allgemein geht mir der hohe Strompreis hier natürlich auf den Sack, aber damit muss ich nun mal leben und der Verbrauch hier ist eh schon hoch.

Es ist ja kein kurzzeitiger Verbrauch, sondern ein Stream geht auch mal 8h+ 
Ich muss die Kiste net 24/7 prügeln, daher ist das eher weniger das Problem. Die wird halt runtergefahren wenn die net gebraucht wird, fertig.


----------



## iGameKudan (14. März 2016)

Naja, was heißt so viel Kohle?
Ein i3 hat schon WESENTLICH mehr Rechenleistung als der Athlon 620 und verbraucht nicht mal ansatzweise so viel. Der hat zudem noch die modernere Plattform... 
Weiterer Vorteil, du brauchst die 4670 nicht und sparst dadurch noch mehr Strom. 

Da kommst du bei etwa 260€ (i3 110€, Board 100€, RAM 50€) raus... Die sollten ja drin sein. 
EDIT: Achja, und 20€ für eine Netzwerkkarte (zweiter LAN-Port)...


----------



## cryon1c (14. März 2016)

Macht keinen wirklichen Sinn auf einen i3 zu gehen. Wenn ich die Hardware wechseln würde, dann nur auf Xeon/i7, weil da kann ich den für h264 encoding nutzen. Das rennt aber mindestens in die 400€ neu, gebraucht - muss ich guggen was da gerade preislich so aktuell ist. 
Viele nutzen 2 Kisten zum streamen, ich würden den zweiten PC aber halt gerne für mehr nutzen als nur encoding. Muss ich mal sehen. Geld ist kein wirkliches Thema, aber ich will halt auch net unbedingt viel rauswerfen.


----------



## iGameKudan (14. März 2016)

Naja, was heißt Geld rauswerfen... Ich meine, wenn du gerne streamst, es dein Hobby ist oder du damit Geld verdienst, dürfte es ja kein Problem sein, einmal in vernünftige Hardware zu investieren. 

Der Athlon dürfte ja im Grunde für alles außer das Transcoding oder das x264-Encoding ausreichend sein. Speziell beim Transcoding kann ich die Last allerdings nicht einschätzen. Für das x264-Encoding reicht der bei deinen Qualitätsansprüchen jedenfalls nicht (ein auf 4,4GHz übertakteter FX8350 hat es nicht geschafft, ab dem Preset Medium GTA San Andreas in 1080p30/720p60 bei 5.000kBit/s zu streamen). Und ich nehme mal schwer an, dass Transcoding noch eine Nummer härter ist...


----------



## cryon1c (14. März 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Naja, was heißt Geld rauswerfen... Ich meine, wenn du gerne streamst, es dein Hobby ist oder du damit Geld verdienst, dürfte es ja kein Problem sein, einmal in vernünftige Hardware zu investieren.
> 
> Der Athlon dürfte ja im Grunde für alles außer das Transcoding oder das x264-Encoding ausreichend sein. Speziell beim Transcoding kann ich die Last allerdings nicht einschätzen. Für das x264-Encoding reicht der bei deinen Qualitätsansprüchen jedenfalls nicht (ein auf 4,4GHz übertakteter FX8350 hat es nicht geschafft, ab dem Preset Medium GTA San Andreas in 1080p30/720p60 bei 5.000kBit/s zu streamen). Und ich nehme mal schwer an, dass Transcoding noch eine Nummer härter ist...



Eigentlich nicht. Transcoding frisst etwas weniger als streaming. Ich kann meiner CPU sämtliche Spiele mit 1080p 60FPS "faster" Preset (OBS, x264 encoder) zu streamen. Das Problem: Twitch mag so viel nicht, für den hätt ich gerne 720p 60FPS und maximal 3500.
Das beste ist ein gebrauchtes Serverboard (dual socket) und 2 fette Xeon, RAM - so viel wie halt für dualchannel nötig ist an Riegeln, der Rest - abhängig davon was man halt will an Speicher.
Ob transcoding über die GPU funkioniert, ist fraglich, habsch nix dazu gefunden.
Das ist ja mein Hauptanliegen, ich kann das recht frei konfigurieren, hab aber nicht wirklich nen Plan wieviel "CPU" ich für welche Einstellungen brauche. Das lässt sich mit dem i7 5820K zwar simulieren, aber net komplett (mehr cache, neue Architektur etc).


----------

